# makeup contracts



## ladynpink (Feb 13, 2008)

For you freelancers out there!!! I have some questions about the business

Do you have a contract for your client to read over and sign?
Do you have some kind of business insurance to cover you and your makeup?
What clauses are included in the contract that are need to be there?

for examples: 
not being liable for infection, skin irration, injury by artist's hands, etc.?

Have any of you dealt with those kinds of situations? of being sued?

lmk thanks!!!


----------



## lanaleigh (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay--I know it's not the same thing--but freelance face and body painters have a kind of insurance (the same kind clowns have lol) to protect against these things.  The rate is very reasonable.  I wonder if the same would be available for makeup artists?


----------



## cthea (Feb 14, 2008)

For insurance, you can get business liability insurance. Depending on how/where you're working, insurance is a MUST. When I'm on set, I'm usually covered by the photographer's insurance... But how screwed would I be if I found out he was playing the same odds as me and had none!
To get business insurance, you must first be a business (which all you freelancers out there are... Right?). 
As far as contracts... When working "TF*", I use the same contract that photographers use. I just switch around the names "Model, Photographer, MUA..." to suit the purpose. When working trade, know who's hiring you and they are the ones signing. If the model asked you to come, she's the one that must contract herself to providing images not the photographer.  When working pay, also have a contract. Even something very simple saying "____ Is providing _____ service for _____ on _____date for the fee of ____ dollars." Then, get your money either half and half or make sure they pay cash before you leave set. Too many bounced cheques to count over here...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 15, 2008)

I do have a contract and I do state that I am not reliable for break outs and such but I do need to get my company LLC'd to be covered just in case. I need to work on the soon.


----------

